# Installing Gnome



## mikeglaz (Apr 26, 2010)

I got FreeBSD to install.  But how do I install Gnome?  I tried installing from the CD which I bought from FreeBSDMall and then compiling it.  But the compilation has been taking literally the entire day.  I started in the morning and now it's 6:40pm and it's still going.
I also tried "pkg_add -r gnome2" and then compiling it but the compilation ended in an error.

mike


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html


----------



## mikeglaz (Apr 26, 2010)

Do I still need to compile Gnome once I pkg_add -r gnome2?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 26, 2010)

No.


----------



## mikeglaz (Apr 26, 2010)

I get the following error after trying pkg_add -r gnome2:

```
gdm-binary[1285]: WARNING: GdmLocalDisplayFactory: maximum number of X display failures reached: check X server log for errors
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2010)

Do as it says and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------

